# KDE 4.6: Invasion der Doppelklicks?

## sprittwicht

Mir ist gerade etwas sehr Negatives aufgefallen, was soweit ich weiß erst seit KDE 4.6 so ist:

Wenn irgendein KDE-Programm einen Dateidialog aufmacht, muss ich per Doppelklick die Verzeichnisse wechseln, obwohl ich in den Systemeinstellungen ausdrücklich "Einfacher Klick" ausgewählt habe.

Was mich zum nächsten Punkt bringt: Auch in den Systemeinstellungen öffnen sich die Symbole erst per Doppelklick. Keine Ahnung wie das vorher war, aber gerade da macht's ja noch weniger Sinn, weil man wenig davon hat, einen der Unterpunkte per einfachem Klick nur zu markieren.

Woher kommt diese plötzliche Doppelklickinitis? Endlich verschwinden die Doppelklicks auch bei Windows so langsam, und jetzt kommt KDE im Jahr 2011 und baut diesen antiken Mist doch noch nach?

----------

## Max Steel

Irgendwas haste komisch eingestellt, hier mit kde-4.6.3 gibts keine PRobleme in der Richtung.

----------

## Erdie

Ich hasse Doppelklicks   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## sprittwicht

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Irgendwas haste komisch eingestellt, hier mit kde-4.6.3 gibts keine PRobleme in der Richtung.

 

Bei mir 4.6.2, ob's daran liegt?

Nochmal, ich meine z.B. den Dialog im Konqueror -> Datei öffnen. Im Dolphin funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Wenn du auf Systemeinstellungen gehst, kannst du die einzelnen Icons dort mit einem einfachen Klick aufrufen?

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.. nein, KDE hat als default schon immer den einfachen Klick zum öffnen verwendet. Ich konnte das von dir beschriebene verhalten weder unter 4.6.2 noch unter 4.6.3 bemerken.

Teste doch mal wie es sich mit einem frisch angelegten User verhalten würde, denn vermutlich ist es doch "nur" eine Fehlkonfiguration im ~/.

?

----------

